# Team USA



## dwade3 (Sep 12, 2005)

Is anyone excited as me to begin imagining starting lineups for Team USA......mine is....

PG: Kirk Hinrich
SG: Dwyane Wade
SF: Lebron James
PF: Elton Brand
C: Chris Bosh

main bench contributors/second line up...

Dwight Howard
Antawn Jamison
Shawn Marion
Carmello Anthony
Joe Johnson

with Shane Battier and Brad Miller as the 11th and 12th men....


----------



## Busta (Jun 25, 2005)

dwade3 said:


> Is anyone excited as me to begin imagining starting lineups for Team USA......mine is....
> 
> PG: Kirk Hinrich
> SG: Dwyane Wade
> ...




I think either Marion or Melo should start at pf due to the unorthodox styles that their frontlines play. And have Brand at C. Over there he'll be tall enough.


----------



## Nuzzo (Jul 11, 2005)

PG-Kirk
SG-Joe Johnson
SF-Bron
PF-Brand
C-Miller


----------



## 22ryno (Mar 17, 2003)

I was pretty excited until Kobe had to have knee surgery. Now I have to wait until 08 to see the best trio(Kobe, LeBron, DWade) since Magic, Bird, and Jordan. So how does this work. Do they tryout every year or is the team they pick for the World Championships the final roster?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/insi...mns/story?columnist=sheridan_chris&id=2526774

Coach K thinks Paul, Melo, and Joe Johnson is looking good.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

in the insider it also says bowen is a near lock for one of the 12 spots on the team this year.


----------



## Lebbron (Nov 20, 2005)

Right now it looks like the starting PG on the team is Paul. 

I like a Paul, Wade, Lebron, Brand, Miller lineup.


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

dwade3 said:


> Is anyone excited as me to begin imagining starting lineups for Team USA......mine is....
> 
> PG: Kirk Hinrich
> SG: Dwyane Wade
> ...


No Arenas? He's at least the 2nd best outside shooter we have (seeing as Redd and Chauncey won't be at the worlds). He has to be on this team. Throw in the fact that he's, by all accounts, extremely excited for the international competitions and has even been practicing from international 3point distance, and I think he's bound to be there.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Based on the fact that we are apparently going to use D'Antoni's offense and the chatter that is coming out of camp Paul looks like a lock to start at the point and they are also looking at both Wade and Lebron to see how they will look playing the point.Hinrich seems to be having some issues with his confidence based on some reporting,but there's no reason to think that he will not be the backup.

I take no stock in this SHeridan article which claims Bowen is a lock.We are almost certainly going to look toward 2008 and it's dubious enough to think that Bowen gives us much right now.I rather suspect that the FIBA referees would have him sent to their interrogation center for trying to play defense and wear a USA uniform at the same time


----------



## mr.ankle20 (Mar 7, 2004)

Lebbron said:


> Right now it looks like the starting PG on the team is Paul.
> 
> I like a Paul, Wade, Lebron, Brand, Miller lineup.



that starting line up need shooters, Replace wade for Joe Johnson or arenas


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

I think Jamison and Marion are redundant on the same team. They're both guys who score garbage points. Marion is the better rebounder and defender, but Jamison is the better shooter.

Personally, I'd rather go with Paul, Wade, LeBron, Brand, Bosh, with Howard, Joe Johnson, Kirk Hinrich, Amare, and Arenas. 'Melo and Marion as the last two roster spots.


----------



## Black Mamba 24 (Jul 20, 2006)

Paul / Hinrich
Wade / Arenas / Bowen
LeBron / Melo / Joe Johnson
Brand / Bosh
Howard / Miller


----------



## Black Mamba 24 (Jul 20, 2006)

I was pumped to have my boy in the tourney... but alas, damn near surgery. At least he will be there next year, and then for the Olympics. I am dying to see him play in a USA jersey, and help them take home the gold. To think, he did what he did last year...playing on a bad right knee. SCARY.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Busta said:


> I think either Marion or Melo should start at pf due to the unorthodox styles that their frontlines play. And have Brand at C. Over there he'll be tall enough.


Wrong. Euro frontlines are actually really big. Spain's frontline for example would brutalize us if we played a 3 at the 4. We did that last time, and got owned on the boards. Every euro team has some big oak of a man playing center.

But Spain has Vasquez and Gasol up front, China has Ming and probably some 8 foot guy, Lithuania has some Zydrunas knockoff, Serbia will have someone at least as big as Darko, Brazil has Anderson and Nene and Splitter.

The problem for the states has been that the rest of the world has all the good big men, and we just haven't been able to compete at the 4 and 5 that well, especially with Shaq not playing, and Duncan always being in foul trouble, and no KG.

Anyways. Here's the lineup I like:

PG-Lebron
SG-Arenas
SF-Wade
PF-Brand
C-Bosh

Basically Lebron and Wade taking turns running the point, creating for the rest of the team. Bosh, Brand, and Arenas are all finishers.

Another possibility would be to put Brad Miller in there instead of Bosh, to get a little better passing and jumpshooting.

But I'm pretty set on Lebron, Wade, Arenas, and Brand being our four best players.


----------



## MrkLrn13 (Mar 1, 2006)

I like this line-up:

PG: C. Paul
SG: D. Wade
SF: L. James
PF: C. Bosh
C: D. Howard


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Diophantos said:


> No Arenas? He's at least the 2nd best outside shooter we have (seeing as Redd and Chauncey won't be at the worlds).


Hinrich is a better outside shooter than Arenas. KH shot better from deep year and has a better career average, and he's also taken a larger percentage of his career shots from behind the arc (37% compared to Arenas' 33%). For his career, Redd has only taken 28% of his shots from behind the arc. Billups is a straight-up assassin from deep.

That said, I absolutely love Arenas and feel he's a no-brainer for this team. He's one of the top 5 or 6 pure scorers in the league, and he's multi-dimensional.


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

What ever the lineup is going to be; this USA team is really good. If they somehow don't win then we got to recognize the international teams.


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

master8492 said:


> What ever the lineup is going to be; this USA team is really good. If they somehow don't win then we got to recognize the international teams.


U already got to recognize the international teams


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I think the starting lineup should be 

Paul-pg
Johnson-SG
Carmelo-SF
Brand-PF
D.Howard-C


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I think the starting lineup should be 

Paul-pg
Johnson-SG
Carmelo-SF
Brand-PF
D.Howard-C


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

PG: Arenas/Kirk
SG: LBJ/Wade/Johnson
SF: Bowen/Anthony
PF: Brand/Amare/Bosh
C: Howard/Miller


----------



## BullsPro27 (Jul 19, 2006)

dwade3 said:


> Is anyone excited as me to begin imagining starting lineups for Team USA......mine is....
> 
> PG: Kirk Hinrich
> SG: Dwyane Wade
> ...



Yea i believe Marion should maybe even be center cuz of his athleticism and have bosh come off bench.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

PG: Chris Paul 
SG: Dwayne Wade 
SF: LeBron James 
PF: Carmelo Anthony 
C: Elton Brand

Gilbert Arenas (PG / SG)
Kirk Heinrich (PG)
Bruce Bowen (SG / SF)
Joe Johnson (SG / SF)
Shawn Marion (SF / PF)
Chris Bosh (PF / C)
Dwight Howard ( PF / C)


The starters are atheletic, and Elton Brand and Melo are undersized, but are terrific post scorers to attract attention, freeing up the perimeter... where Paul, Wade and James will dominate. Rebounding should be fine with James and Brand... Melo is decent.

The Bench will be stacked, Bosh, Marion and Howard will rotate to rest up Melo and Brand.
The Guards are terrific shooters, with Arenas, Johnson Heinrich and Bowen...

Well Balanced team there.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

pg - chris paul/kirk hinrich
sg - joe johnson/dwayne wade
sf - lebron james/carmelo anthony
pf - chris bosh/elton brand
c - amare stoudamire/dwight howard

arenas and jamison would be the 11th and 12th men.

i would keep this same lineup for 2008 except with kobe in over carmelo(kobe plays either backup sf or he starts at sg and jj backs up lebron) and greg oden in over jamison(oden starts at center, amare drops back to brand's spot, brand takes over jamison's role as 5th big man).


----------



## ahmet (Jun 24, 2006)

1-Kirk
2-Arenas
3-Lebron----Carmelo
4-Brand
5-Howard 

that is the best I think, Arenas should play shooting guard. Playing with 2 point guards will give USA better ball handling and less Turn overs.


----------



## Dark Praetor (Mar 20, 2004)

I like the 

Arenas / Wade / LeBron / Bosh / Brand starting lineup with a second unit of..

Hinrich / Johnson / Anthony / Marion / Howard


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

kirk hinrich was slowed by a hamstring injury in camp...he had to sit out a few days while the trainers worked with him. but don't count him out! he insisted that he be allowed to scrimmage on sunday and he did.

right now it looks like it's a battle between him and luke ridnour for the back-up PG role (Paul and Arenas look like locks, and they should be, not debating that).

*if Team USA takes ridnour over hinrich to asia for the pre-worlds and worlds...then i just don't know what to say. hamstring or not, kirk is the superior player of those two.*


http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2006/basketball/nba/07/23/tea.usa.camp.ap/index.html



> Chicago's Kirk Hinrich and Seattle's Luke Ridnour probably are competing for one roster spot as a backup point guard. Hinrich has been slowed by a strained hamstring during camp, but he pushed through the injury during a lively scrimmage Sunday -- most of it spent guarding Ridnour.


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

Dark Praetor said:


> I like the
> 
> Arenas / Wade / LeBron / Bosh / Brand starting lineup with a second unit of..
> 
> Hinrich / Johnson / Anthony / Marion / Howard



yeah im likin that myself arenas can shoot the lights out of those foreign teams...and there aint no way they gonna stop brand. i dunno about bosh though, i like Dwight over Bosh, maybe even Marion his athleticism is the key to success.


----------



## wightnoiser (Oct 29, 2003)

PG: Paul (Arenas)
SG: Wade (Johnson, Bowen)
SF: James (Anthony, Marion)
PF: Brand (Bosh)
C: Howard (Miller)


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> kirk hinrich was slowed by a hamstring injury in camp...he had to sit out a few days while the trainers worked with him. but don't count him out! he insisted that he be allowed to scrimmage on sunday and he did.
> 
> right now it looks like it's a battle between him and luke ridnour for the back-up PG role (Paul and Arenas look like locks, and they should be, not debating that).
> 
> ...


no doubt kirk should make it, i hear they have to cut 3 by tommorrow, my guess it will be amare(knee issues), morrison and ridnour.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

http://www.usabasketball.com/seniormen/2006/06_mwc_finalists15.html


_Following five days of training that included participation from 20 of the 24 members who had been named to the 2006-08 USA Basketball Men's Senior National Team, USA Basketball Senior National Team Managing Director Jerry Colangelo and USA head coach Mike Krzyzewski announced today the 15 players who had been selected as finalists for the USA Basketball World Championship Team.

Players named as finalists include: : Carmelo Anthony (Denver Nuggets); Gilbert Arenas (Washington Wizards); Shane Battier (Houston Rockets); Chris Bosh (Toronto Raptors); Bruce Bowen (San Antonio Spurs); Elton Brand (Los Angeles Clippers); Kirk Hinrich (Chicago Bulls); Dwight Howard (Orlando Magic); LeBron James (Cleveland Cavaliers); Antawn Jamison (Washington Wizards); Joe Johnson (Atlanta Hawks); Brad Miller (Sacramento Kings); Chris Paul (New Orleans/ Oklahoma City Hornets); Amaré Stoudemire (Phoenix Suns); and Dwyane Wade (Miami Heat).

The official 12-man roster that will compete in the Aug. 19-Sept, 3 FIBA World Championship must be submitted to FIBA at the technical meeting that normally is held the day prior to the start of the competition._


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I think Italy or USA will come out of Group D. As far as the starters I think....

Arenas
Wade
Bron
Amare
Dwight

With a very solid bench of Jamison, Capt Kirk, Bowen, Bosh and Brand. I think this will be a very big turnaround from 2004.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> http://www.usabasketball.com/seniormen/2006/06_mwc_finalists15.html
> 
> 
> _Following five days of training that included participation from 20 of the 24 members who had been named to the 2006-08 USA Basketball Men's Senior National Team, USA Basketball Senior National Team Managing Director Jerry Colangelo and USA head coach Mike Krzyzewski announced today the 15 players who had been selected as finalists for the USA Basketball World Championship Team.
> ...


.......Hmm, a very good list of players.
I wonder what the lineup is going to be.
My prediction:
PG: Paul/Kirk
SG: Arenas/Wade
SF: LBJ/Melo/Bowen
PF: Brand/Amare/Bosh
C: Howard/Miller

Inactive: Johnson,Jamison,Battier

Melo and Bowen are interchangeable depending on what we need during the game:scoring or defense.


----------

